

Native Form Elements - zachallia
http://nativeformelements.com/

======
zachallia
Although it looks pretty basic it is pretty useful as it shows all the native
form elements for your browser in one spot.

------
dickhead
very good start. you get to see code for a tag and what it looks like right
next to it. be sure to add more stuff to it.

